# Jack is Back!!!



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

any other 24 fans?


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

I love 24...did we miss it?


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

I've never watched it before last night but really enjoyed last night & tonight's programs.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

oh Karla, yes... 2 nights 4 hours last night and tonight. but from now on it is on monday nights.


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Oh darn...


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Karla--it is on at 8 PM tonight for 2 hours. 

I, too, love Bauer hour!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

OMGosh...DH is so crazy about this show. He will not miss it. He has no problem with saying...can't go anywhere tonight...24 is on!! A few years ago he got so "torn up" over the shows and it was the biggest topic in this house. I kept telling him he had to calm down...it's just a show. Well, the night of the final show...he got to having chest pains and wanted to wait till the show was over before going to the hospital. I said it's get in the car with me..or I'm calling 911. I drove him to the hospital and he was having a heart attack...and had to have 3 by-passes. The next year he said he wasn't going to watch....but gave in. He's the biggest fan I know of.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

*SPOILER ALERT!!!!!*

Yeah baby!!!!! :whoo:

Jack is back AND so are Cloe, Bill and Tony! :whoo:

Whoa, Dale! That's scary!!! ...... and yet a bit funny too. I guess it's the way you tell it, but I know it wasn't at all funny at the time!


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

*We LOVE 24*

It's my favorite show - and we were waiting for it to return. We DVR'd it so we could watch without the commercials.

SEE MY NEXT POST TITLED "FUNNY "24" STORY"!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh dear Dale! that is scary! I am glad you insisted.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I wanted to name Jasper either Keifer of Bauer! DH would have none of that.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

I was a fan of the show for the first two seasons. 

I discovered MI-5 by BBC and I am completely hooked. All the seasons have been absolutely fantastic. Other recommendation: State Within and State of Play by BBC. All the DVDs are available on Netflix.


----------



## jabellar (Jul 9, 2008)

we are big fans... 

He calls me Chloe - and he, of course, is Jack Bauer....


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I love 24. I haven't finished watching last week's shows, but I'll get there.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Our favorite! Was the second show different? I recorded them both and thought the second was the same and deleted it - yikes!! Can we watch it online, I wonder?

Kathie


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Missy GMTA!!!! I really, really wanted to name Ricky 'Bower' as a tribute to Jack, but kids nixed that idea.  I also love the name Jack, but it was my g'dad's name and I'm not sure my dad would enjoy that! lol


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Glad I saw this post - DH and I watched the last two hours online. We would have really been upset if we had gotten that far behind!! If you miss one episode you can be totally out of the loop!

Kathie


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

*tonight*

24 is on tonight at 9!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

So, what do you all think of the show up 'til now? :ear:


----------

